# moving breaker box



## shan2themax (Feb 12, 2008)

typically, how expensive would it be to move a breaker box..... I want it moved about 15 feet forward and into the garage that I am wanting to convert to another room?


----------



## Hack (Feb 12, 2008)

I had my main panel replaced with a new panel, plus all new upgraded breakers.  A friend of ours is an electrician.  He charged us $1,200 for everything.  Took him about a day.  I don't know how this compares to "moving" an existing panel, or if it's even feasible to move the panel...

I consider myself very capable in most areas, and even though I do some electrical work myself, this is something I would never attempt as a DIY project.   Your local power company will need to be involved, as well as permitting and inspections.

I would call a few electricians and get bids from them.  A licensed electrician is the right person for the job.


----------



## speedy petey (Feb 12, 2008)

Moving a main panel is far more involved than a service change. 
Every branch circuit will need to be either shortened or extended to the new location, and 15'is no small number. 

A basic 200A service change is in the $1800-$2400 range these days depending on where you are.
I'd say moving it 15' will run at least the same.

Another thing to consider is if the panel will be further into the house you will need a main disconnect outside. In either case the service cable will need to be replaced.


----------



## hondadrv24 (Feb 12, 2008)

It would be far cheaper to put some sort of a frame or cabinet around the box where it is at than it would be to move it.  There are ways of hiding it.  But if it is going to be in the garage converted bedroom that you had in another post then I really wouldn't waste my money moving it around as there are lots of other things that you could do with that kind of money.


----------



## shan2themax (Feb 12, 2008)

If you look at the picture titled kitchen 2.... you can see the breaker box.... another thing that I would do with it.... is just have it moved forward to be even with the cabinets... on the other side of that wall (where the breaker panel is) is a half bath... which I have considered making a full bath... If I can move the service panel..... It would also give me more cabinet space for the kitchen.....
It doesnt really matter one way or the other.... I just thought it would be nice to have 2 full bathrooms..... but it isnt a necessity...


----------

